# Hunting Wolves Island Park Idaho



## CacheValley (Dec 13, 2017)

To start off, I do recognize that wolf hunting is a very precarious pursuit. That being out of the way; I am going with a brother-in-law to the Island Park area to pursue wolves. But we are looking for some extra "tips/advice" in pursuing them. I have referenced the 2015 wolf monitoring report that includes a map of potential packs, but that is 5+ years old. Is there somewhere that sightings are up-to-date, areas that you know have a higher probability? We have invested in a nicer varmint call system, but other tips in that realm would be helpful as well.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

I've spent some time wandering and hunting up there and have a good friend that lives up there. I've heard wolves, but have never seen one. Same for my buddy, and he lives and hunts up there. Best of luck to you. From my understanding it is a very difficult hunt, especially in terrain as thickly forested as most of IP is.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Wolves are a lot like coyotes, they are where you find them and most that manage to bag one are just lucky in that the stars aligned and the wolf and hunter just happened to cross paths.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Years ago I watched a pack take down a Elk just outside IP in the winter. Incredible to see the power and how intelligent they are.


Wolves will kill coyotes, they seem to be mortal enemies. Use that to your advantage and "bag of tricks". Invest in a real coyote decoy (life-sized mount) and use that. I've seen it work first hand.


----------



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

Good luck! Hope you bag a couple


----------



## johnrr65 (Nov 7, 2019)

taxidermist said:


> Years ago I watched a pack take down a Elk just outside IP in the winter. Incredible to see the power and how intelligent they are.
> 
> Wolves will kill coyotes, they seem to be mortal enemies. Use that to your advantage and "bag of tricks". Invest in a real coyote decoy (life-sized mount) and use that. I've seen it work first hand.


+1


----------



## ISHY (Dec 4, 2015)

*Probably your most up to date*

This group posts really good stuff. More detailed info than you will ever see hunters post. Not sure what the odds are that it will ever be the area your looking. I have had my elk spot end up on there though... you never know. 
https://www.facebook.com/groups/CCIDWolfSightings/
There is also a great group reimbursing costs for hunting wolves. Even if you can't hunt wolves you can help financially, this will effect every one of us eventually. You can help those willing and able to try to make a difference! They are supported by Idaho FG and RMEF and are the real deal.
https://foundationforwildlifemanagement.org/


----------

